# 'Kim Jong-il made people starve to death'



## xomputer (Jul 1, 2011)

The North Korean security authorities appear embarrassed as graffiti slandering North Korean leader Kim Jong-il has been found in the capital, Pyongyang, Daily NK reported Wednesday. 

Quoting a source in Pyongyang who commutes to the Chinese border city of Dandong, Daily NK said a door at the entrance of the house, where the late Kim Il-sung, founder of North Korea, was born, was stolen recently. Moreover, the anti-Kim Jong-il graffiti was found on the wall of the Pyongyang College of Railways on June 24, the newspaper said.

The incidents have alerted the security authorities and rumors regarding them have spread quickly among residents, it said. 

Graffiti on the wall read, (The late South Korean President) Park Chung-hee, a dictator who helped develop the nations economy; Kim Jong-il, a dictator who made people starve to death. It was written with white chalk on red bricks. The size of letters was as big as 25X35 centimeters. 

The security authorities have formed a joint investigation team, and students of the college and people who came from provincial areas underwent questioning. In addition, crackdowns on people and censorship are reported to have been tightened, Daily NK said. 

The authorities suspended sales of railway tickets until June 27 to prevent those who committed the crimes from fleeing Pyongyang, it said. 

The newspaper said that a wind of blood could occur in the reclusive North, noting that the incidents took place in open places in Pyongyang, not in a provincial area.


----------

